# NASA’s first planetary defense mission



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2019)

NASA’s first planetary defense mission, the Double Asteroid Redirection Test (DART), has been slated for a June 2021 launch aboard a SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket from Vandenberg Air Force Base, California.

https://www.jhuapl.edu/PressRelease/190412

Mainly for Asteroids..........presumably............certainly.


----------



## Aron6123 (Jun 27, 2019)

What happens if there are three asteroids.... would it be called Triple Asteroid Redirection Test? TART for short?


----------

